# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  INPS codice azienda di un artigiano - come posso reperirlo???

## mirco c

Ho un artigiano preso l'anno scorso. Per chiudergli la dichiarazione dei redditi ho bisogno del suo Codice azienda Inps.. come posso trovarlo??? Ringranzio in anticipo..

----------


## Pincopallino

dal cassetto previdenziale, oppure le prime cifre del codeline (in questo caso però non avrai il cin) nel caso avessi sotto mano qualche versamento effettuato.

----------


## Barbara949

Ma ha iniziato l'attività nel 2012?

----------


## mirco c

> dal cassetto previdenziale, oppure le prime cifre del codeline (in questo caso però non avrai il cin) nel caso avessi sotto mano qualche versamento effettuato.

  Infatti è il cin che mi manca... la procedura per accedere al cassetto previdenziale è lunga? ...c'è un modo più veloce? Ad esempio posso richiedere la lettera con cui vengono comunicati i codeline per pagare i contributi ivs fissi?

----------


## Barbara949

> Infatti è il cin che mi manca... la procedura per accedere al cassetto previdenziale è lunga? ...c'è un modo più veloce? Ad esempio posso richiedere la lettera con cui vengono comunicati i codeline per pagare i contributi ivs fissi?

  La procedura per accedere al cassetto fiscale non è lunga se sei già in possesso di PIN per consulente.
La lettera per la riscossione dei contributi fissi 2012 riporta i dati necessari per recuperare la codeline, se il pgm che usi non lo genera in automatico

----------


## mirco c

> La procedura per accedere al cassetto fiscale non è lunga se sei già in possesso di PIN per consulente.
> La lettera per la riscossione dei contributi fissi 2012 riporta i dati necessari per recuperare la codeline, se il pgm che usi non lo genera in automatico

  Grazie mille! ..Non pensavo fosse cosi facile accedere al cassetto previdenziale.. ho risolto!

----------


## Fr@ntic

Il problema é che adesso il codice ditta viene comunicato incompleto fin dall'iscrizione, carente del CIN; se il tuo problema è il calcolo del codeline per il quadro RR, inserisci 2 lettere a caso, nel calcolo del codeline non si tiene conto delle due lettere..verificato di persona sul sito dell'inps e sul mio sfw.

----------


## Pincopallino

> Il problema é che adesso il codice ditta viene comunicato incompleto fin dall'iscrizione, carente del CIN; se il tuo problema è il calcolo del codeline per il quadro RR, inserisci 2 lettere a caso, nel calcolo del codeline non si tiene conto delle due lettere..verificato di persona sul sito dell'inps e sul mio sfw.

  Il cin si trova all'interno del cassetto previdenziale credo in anagrafica azienda o qualcosa del genere... ma c'è sicuramente, ed è ben nascosto!!!

----------

